# Hello - new member



## jmc (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello, new around here. Reformed nespresso machine user and keen to learn how to make a decent espresso at home. Looking for a Gaggia Classic to get started, but I have a feeling this could be a slippery slope to lots of new gear! The forum seems like a great resource to learn about these things. Cheers!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

He welcome to the forum. The classic is a good machine to get you started and plenty people continue with one not needing to upgrade so that says a lot for them, however if you think you will be tempted down the slippery slope, perhaps set a budget and see what comes up, lots of stuff gets sold on here and if you are going to buy a used machine there's nowhere safer and it's much better value for money.

Any questions just fire away


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

That should've said hi welcome to the forum


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Dont know if its still available in the sale section, an excellent starter package of Rancilio Silvia & rocky by a well respected member on here.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

glevum said:


> Dont know if its still available in the sale section, an excellent starter package of Rancilio Silvia & rocky by a well respected member on here.


Great machine


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi, welcome









And have to agree with the above, that Rancilio set up would last you a very long time, its a great price for that whole setup!


----------



## jmc (Sep 13, 2013)

The Rancilio sounds great but I'm on a bit of a budget. I'll check the for sale section, thanks!


----------

